
Lockdown Lunacy - atomashpolskiy
https://thewallwillfall.org/2020/06/05/lockdown-lunacy-the-thinking-persons-guide/
======
Fricken
The author made no mention of concerns about the (potential) long term
negative health effects that recovered Covid patients might suffer. Not that I
have any answers, but that's one talking point I've seen bandied about as a
reason for continuing lockdowns.

------
atomashpolskiy
Previous one was flagged; by HN forces of Good, apparently.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23433185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23433185)

